# Etihad rail



## Browndog34 (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone know when etihad jobs will become available?
I have uploaded my résumé on their website. But there is no 
Indication as to when they will be taking people on.
Also what kind of salary would I be looking at? I am a train driver.
Thanks to anyone who can help me out.


----------

